# Pretty Close To Perfection



## Goatherd (Nov 6, 2011)

http://www.polyfacefarms.com/


Coming home today in the car I was listening to a local talk radio show that had the owner of this farm on their show.  I don't believe he was actually here in person but the interview was via phone.
Rarely can I remember web addresses when I hear them on radio or TV, but this one stuck with me as I was totally engrossed by what this farmer had to say and his philosophy on farming.

I looked up his web site and have to say it left me with an impression of farming that I find practically perfect.  It was very refreshing as well as educational exploring the web site.

Those of you who live in Virginia or Maryland may be familiar with him.  Wish I lived closer!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow!  This is fabulous.  I really believe in this stuff!  My sister has been composting and rebuilding her soil for YEARS and so have I with amazing results.  I just moved to a farm that is so soil depleted that there is no grass anywhere on parts of the land.  I am sure it can be restored but it will take a LOT of care drought or no drought.

Thanks for posting this and reminding me to keep trying.


----------

